# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] LG HT903 Δεν ανάβει

## messinios

Καλησπέρα σας, έχω το lg ht 903 το οποίο δεν ανάβει.
Βάζοντας την πρίζα ανάβει το stand by, πατώντας το δεν ανοίγει και ακούγεται ένα σύντομο σφύριγμα.
Πυκνωτές δεν φαίνεται να είναι,με το μάτι και με καπασιτομετρο. Μετρώντας δεν έχω 12v και3.5v. Transistor είναι οκ όπως και diode.
Έχετε καλοσύνη για καμία ιδέα;;
Ευχαριστώ
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47822
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47823
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47824

----------


## messinios

Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος για μια μικρή βοήθεια;;;

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Μεσσήνιε,
σου απαντώ σήμερα γιατί μόλις πριν λίγο διάβασα την ανάρτησή σου.
Από την ιστοσελίδα : https://elektrotanya.com/lg_ht903ta-.../download.html κατεβαίνει το Service Manual του DVD / CD Receiver *LG* *HT**903*.
Στη σελ. 34 φαίνεται το σχηματικό του PSU.
Αντικατέστησε τη γρήγορη δίοδο D932 (*RL**104**F*) που πηγαίνει στο ποδαράκι 20 του Μ/Σ Τ901 και θα
σου ΄ρθουν τα +12V.
Σε περίπτωση που δεν έρθουν αντικατέστησε και τ΄ IC931 (*KIA**78**R**12**PI*).
Αντικατέστησε τη δίοδο Schottky D933 (*SB**360*) που πηγαίνει στο 18 ποδαράκι του Μ/Σ Τ901 και θα
σου ΄ρθουν τα 3,5V.
Σε περίπτωση που δεν έρθουν αντικατέστησε και τ΄ IC932 (*KIA**278**R**35**PI*) και τότε θα ΄χεις και τα 3,5V.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ : Όλες τις τάσεις ( +35V , 3,5V , 12V ), στον κονέκτορα *CN**902*, όπως κι εκείνες ( 5,6VA , +12V , -12V , 3,5V , MOTOR 5V ), στον κονέκτορα *CN**901*, 
                  θα τις μετρήσεις με τους κονέκτορες ασύνδετους από τις άλλες πλακέτες.
                  Σε περίπτωση μη ακριβών τιμών μ΄ ανοχή +/-10% άλλαξε όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές των γραμμών που φέρουν τις προαναγραφόμενες 
                  τάσεις στους κονέκτορες.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

